# Asparagus Time



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Sounds odd but I think it tastes great. Boil/steam then a light sprinkle of salt and a couple splashes of Balsamic Vinegar. We grilled some yesterday for mothers day and I think when they are grilled they come out more stringy then if boiled. Maybe we should have peeled them first.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

To me the most common mistake when cooking aspergrass is overcooking. I maybe cook mine for 5 minutes on medium heat. I just like to hear that "snap" when I bite into it.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Agreed. I use a steamer basket, and usually put them on the burner for around 8-9 minutes - but that includes the time it takes for the small amount of water to boil. Serve with butter, salt, and pepper, and nothing is a lot better. Fortunately I am the only one in my family who cares for them, so when they are in season, I eat a LOT. I am not opposed to drizzling some bearnaise sauce over them.


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

Billm0066 said:


> Wash, put it right on the grill across the bars, spray with pam, and sprinkle garlic pepper seasoning on it. I cook them until they are slightly charred and it's awesome. Charring them slightly gives it a whole new taste. I just plated asparagus this spring, so I have another whole year to go.


 This is an awesome way of preparing asparagus, anyone who has not tried this should at least try it once. 
The only thing I do differently is spray with an olive oil spray, and then use Lawreys black pepper seasoning salt, the garlic pepper is just as awesome.


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

RiverRanger said:


> This is an awesome way of preparing asparagus, anyone who has not tried this should at least try it once.
> The only thing I do differently is spray with an olive oil spray, and then use Lawreys black pepper seasoning salt, the garlic pepper is just as awesome.


 
grilled it for the first time last week. nice flavor, but, i do agree that it seems stringier.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Some excellent ideas here. I've been steaming mine then garnishing with butter and melted cheese. Time to expand my culinary horizon


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

Baste with olive oil and sprinkle sea salt on them. Put on grill till slightly charred ( won't take long ), tastes like steak. Wife did not like asparagus till done this way, now she cannot get enough.


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

In addition to grilling I fry up a batch coated with DRAKES, everyone likes them in my house.

Picked up 2 lbs from the farm yesterday.


----------



## Greekrukus (Oct 20, 2008)

does anyone just flash fry them in olive oil like me. just get a good color on them and they are delicious!sprinkle a little salt on them, they are good with anything!!! never tried deep frying them though.....


----------

